

Meet Jim Bishop - The Man Who Built His Own Castle (video) - keltecp11
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/07/13/patrick.castle.builder.kusa

======
andrewljohnson
I used to go to this place every summer as a kid. The castle is amazing, but
Jim Bishop is a total nut. Here's some pictures of the castle, with a few
mixed in from my old man: <http://www.flickr.com/groups/14196397@N00/pool/>

~~~
jacquesm
just wow...

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/co_photobug/2501965309/in/pool-...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/co_photobug/2501965309/in/pool-14196397@N00/)

Thank you very much.

------
vijayr
"slow but sure it adds up" nice quote :-) How does he manage to do it, without
cranes or pulleys?

